# Differences between Husqvarna 371xp & 372xp



## Nitro-Fish (Feb 22, 2008)

Does anyone know the differences between the 371xp & 372xp if any? What kind of compression should either of these (used) saws have to still be OK for moderate use?


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 22, 2008)

Compression should be 140-150 on a healthy saw. 

The 372 has more junk like quick release covers, side chain tensioner, etc. 
There might be a difference in the number of piston rings, I dont remember. 371's are great saws too


----------



## romeo (Feb 22, 2008)

371 has a single ring piston, the 372 has 2 rings. Other small differences but not many. Everything is interchangeable.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 22, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Compression should be 140-150 on a healthy saw.
> 
> The 372 has more junk like quick release covers, side chain tensioner, etc.
> There might be a difference in the number of piston rings, I dont remember. 371's are great saws too





romeo said:


> 371 has a single ring piston, the 372 has 2 rings. Other small differences but not many. Everything is interchangeable.



The number of rings changed to two on the US saws at some point, but not everywhere else (not here), and I don't think it was exactly when the model number changed.

The 372 case is beefed up somewhere, I believe it is around the crank bearings.

Side tensioner, yes - and works surprisingly well, for beeing an "afterthought".

Semi-transparent fuel tank, yes, but not allways, and is too "semi" anyway.......


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 22, 2008)

A quick way to tell the difference is the 371XP has orange clips for the filter cover and the 372XP has the grey ones. Same thing for the 365 and 365SP.


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I think I see more orange in my future........


----------



## kurtty (Feb 22, 2008)

i have both.
my 371xp has one ring and the 372xp has two.
but both saws can have either ring configuration but your alot more likley to find a single ring in a 371
on the 371xp the plastic cylinder cover sticks out over the muffler and also has some thin metal sheilding right above the muffler on the plastic.
the clips on the airfilter cover are orange on the 371 and grey on the 372.
the 372 has a see through fuel tank (but i have yet to see through it??)
the 372 has a side chain tention setup and the 371 has to be ajusted at the front of the saw.
they are the exact same saw pretty much and preform exactly the same. in a blindfold chainsaw test you wouldn't be able to tell them apart.

i just tested the compresion on my 371 yesterday and it was at 135psi. 
the 372 is bran spankin new and has only had 5 tanks through it. ill test the comprestion on it and let you know what its like


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Feb 22, 2008)

Great info kurtty, thanks.


----------



## kurtty (Feb 23, 2008)

well i just checked my compression on all the saws and was kind of suprised at the outcome.
371xp 130psi i have had this saw since 1999
372xpw 140psi this saw is new and only on its 5th tank of gas
365special is at about 148psi i have had this saw since 2000. i installed the 372 big bore kit on it from bailies about 7 moths ago.
i find it strange that the new 372 doesn't have more compression. maybe its because its not broken in yet?

all three saws run very good and its not uncomon for me to use them in extrem cold weather (-35c and colder) and they all preform great. when cold the 365 takes 8 to 10 pulls


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Mar 11, 2008)

kurtty said:


> well i just checked my compression on all the saws and was kind of suprised at the outcome.
> 371xp 130psi i have had this saw since 1999
> 372xpw 140psi this saw is new and only on its 5th tank of gas
> 365special is at about 148psi i have had this saw since 2000. i installed the 372 big bore kit on it from bailies about 7 moths ago.
> ...



kurtty, have you checked the 372xpw since this post? I'm only getting 140psi on mine after 4-5 pulls.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it is pretty obvious that a saw that is not yet run in will have compression on the low side, but I have no idea how much is normal......


----------



## adkranger (Mar 12, 2008)

kurtty said:


> well i just checked my compression on all the saws and was kind of suprised at the outcome.
> 371xp 130psi i have had this saw since 1999
> 372xpw 140psi this saw is new and only on its 5th tank of gas
> 365special is at about 148psi i have had this saw since 2000. i installed the 372 big bore kit on it from bailies about 7 moths ago.
> ...



I don't have extensive experience here..........but seems to back up what I've found on the saws in my posession. I've got a rebuilt 371 that tests in the mid-upper 140s and a pristine 365 maybe 4-5 hrs that tests high 140s to maybe 150.

My best long term saws are my 028s, one is over 20 years old, original and it tests out at low 160s consistently. My 14 year old 036 tests out in low 160s as well. All with the same guage. Not trying to start a flame here, just comparisons. It just seems from my limited experience that maybe these are just a lower compression design?? They are also my only two saws with compression release valves, not saying it's the culprit, just saying....... Again, this isn't an "S" vs "H" thing as I really like all my saws so hope no one mis-interprets my intentions here. I thought it was odd when my older 371 rebuilt with the broken-in piston/rings tested roughly the same as my low hour 365.

Oh BTW, should add... the 371 & 365 run excellent, both of 'em. Plenty of grunt, good revs and chain speed so I have no worries. I personally think compression testing/comparison is best used to observe changes over time on an individual engine vs trying to compare many different ones of different design, size, etc...


----------



## kurtty (Mar 12, 2008)

Nitro-Fish said:


> kurtty, have you checked the 372xpw since this post? I'm only getting 140psi on mine after 4-5 pulls.



had another 4 tanks in it and its still at the same PSI


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats good info, I think I'll run it till it won't pull anymore, then get the big bore P&C for it!!! It does still pull the 24" B&C almost as good as the 18" B&C on my 357xp, so I guess I've still got decent life in the rascal.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 13, 2008)

You know I was thinking of posting a thread about my xpw only having 140 psi... Now I feel better that everyone elses saw sux  . My 272xp has 180+ psi :jawdrop: So I was really POed when I tested my 372 and got 140. The PC look good no scoring. And I know its broke in... I guess thats why they have the same hp as the smaller cc 372's. Maybee I will give madsens a call in the morning and ask them if husky is doing something fishy. Just think of the squish size the saws must have.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2008)

Oldsawnut said:


> You know I was thinking of posting a thread about my xpw only having 140 psi... Now I feel better that everyone elses saw sux  . My 272xp has 180+ psi :jawdrop: So I was really POed when I tested my 372 and got 140. The PC look good no scoring. And I know its broke in... I guess thats why they have the same hp as the smaller cc 372's. Maybee I will give madsens a call in the morning and ask them if husky is doing something fishy. Just think of the squish size the saws must have.




The 75cc version is in the US 2008 catalog, and are rated at 4.0kW (and a hp number that has to be a misprint).....


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 13, 2008)

adkranger said:


> I don't have extensive experience here..........but seems to back up what I've found on the saws in my posession. I've got a rebuilt 371 that tests in the mid-upper 140s and a pristine 365 maybe 4-5 hrs that tests high 140s to maybe 150.
> 
> My best long term saws are my 028s, one is over 20 years old, original and it tests out at low 160s consistently. My 14 year old 036 tests out in low 160s as well. All with the same guage. Not trying to start a flame here, just comparisons. It just seems from my limited experience that maybe these are just a lower compression design?? They are also my only two saws with compression release valves, not saying it's the culprit, just saying....... Again, this isn't an "S" vs "H" thing as I really like all my saws so hope no one mis-interprets my intentions here. I thought it was odd when my older 371 rebuilt with the broken-in piston/rings tested roughly the same as my low hour 365.
> 
> Oh BTW, should add... the 371 & 365 run excellent, both of 'em. Plenty of grunt, good revs and chain speed so I have no worries. I personally think compression testing/comparison is best used to observe changes over time on an individual engine vs trying to compare many different ones of different design, size, etc...


+1 My two 372s run 148 and always have so when they get to 130
Ill start to think of buying a p&c. The compression release has merit
and if I could find those plugs, would have plugged them already. I never use them anyway!


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 13, 2008)

The 75cc version is in the US 2008 catalog, and are rated at 4.0kW (and a hp number that has to be a misprint).....


Online only shows the small 372xp and the 3 575's.... The 575 had 4.0kw though.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2008)

Oldsawnut said:


> The 75cc version is in the US 2008 catalog, and are rated at 4.0kW (and a hp number that has to be a misprint).....
> 
> 
> Online only shows the small 372xp and the 3 575's.... The 575 had 4.0kw though.



Yes, the NE575xp (4.3kW) isn't on the US website yet, neither is the NE346xp or 75cc 372xp (4.0kW) - but they are in the US catalog.........


----------

